# I have a different dog



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok, yes. I know you all know about Oscar. That is not who I am talking about. And before you start thinking “is she NUTS?” I’ll get off the hot seat and assure you I didn’t go get another dog from the shelter lol. 

I’m talking about Stella. I won’t go into a long drawn out speech about how she was because there are a few places you can read about that. 

She had been out of control her entire (almost 7 year) life when I got her. I had small things I wanted to change about her, but even with those I set my expectations low. I honestly didn’t expect to see a lot of change. 

At the end of a few months, she had developed an off switch, although it was sometimes slow to respond. As of 3 weeks ago, we’d still have a few little battles about when we should stop playing, for how long, etc. she would get on my lap over and over during the day with a toy in tow, in order to play. We did that. I would get some affection in and be able to rub her and massage her, throw in a kiss from me to her here and there. I was happy with that. At that point she was a completely differently dog than the one I had adopted back in February. 

Then 3-4 weeks ago, something happened. And I mean, it was from one night to the next morning. I went to bed a happy mom and woke up to a very different Stella!

All day she was getting up on my lap either no toy sometimes, and she was being all cute and wiggly and shooting kisses at me. She’d lay down on my chest and roll around in my arms so I could kiss, rub, scratch, tickle and laugh at her. She’d get calm in my arms and I would talk softly to her and she’d turn her head in just the cutest ways to make my heart melt when she made eye contact. From one night to the next morning she turned into an absolutely loveable and cuddly dog that I’d not dared to dream of from her. She has been that way since. It is now normal for her to come up in my lap to simply chill. Or be super affectionate. Sometimes still to play. I never imagined she’d be like this with me. (Ok so now I’m crying).

*back from a little crying and cuddling break with stella*

I don’t know what I did to deserve her love-with-abandon. I really didn’t do anything great, or special. I feel honored that this little dog who’d never been this way in her entire life, now makes me feel like her one true mom. Sometimes it’s just overwhelming. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you did a great deal. You gave her space, time, and love, and did not expect more of her than she was able to cope with, and your reward is that now she trusts you completely and can be the happy, loving dog she was meant to be. My heart sings for both of you.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you fjm. I hadn’t even thought of the giving her space thing. For months she would disappear into the depths of the bathroom for alone time a big part of the day, and I never once made her come out of there. Someone here had told me at times they just need their own space. Now she is out with us most of the time. 

And thank you so much for your kind words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Is it possible that you bringing home Oscar triggered the change? Or did happen before Oscar? I brought Annie into mom's house and within a few weeks, Mom had a different dog. Her (timid, difficult,anxious, serious) Yorkie would play, wanted me to pick her up, became more cuddly, would greet other dogs in the street, started greeting PEOPLE, etc. Having me visit in the past for weeks at a time was good, but it was like, to her, 4 "people"(2 dogs and 2 humans) was the right size of pack for her to feel safe. We left and she is almost back to her old self,just a bit more brave with new people/dogs. 

I am glad Stella is feeling secure enough to be cuddly. Dog cuddles are the BEST.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

This actually started a few days before I got Oscar. I had so much trouble deciding it I really wanted to bring him in because of the change in her. But even at that point I wasn’t sure the change would last. I got Oscar anyway, and she still stayed the “new” her. My family (no other people, just me and the 3 dogs), seems too good to be true. I’ve never been happier with a group. Oscar changes every day, of course for the better. He’s so darn cute! Zeke,is still his amazing, hilarious and loveable self, and now Stella makes it perfect. Not that they do things perfectly all the time, but personally, I’ve never felt so much love for, and from, my entire crew. And it does make me cry.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This makes ME want to cry!!! I'm so happy for you. I've not been here long, so haven't been around to hear about your struggles. But your joy today is so apparent and infectious. A true testament to the power of the bond between humans and dogs. 

I bet Stella is feeling similarly joyful.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This makes ME want to cry!!! I'm so happy for you. I've not been here long, so haven't been around to hear about your struggles. But your joy today is so apparent and infectious. A true testament to the power of the bond between humans and dogs.
> 
> I bet Stella is feeling similarly joyful.




Peggy I think she is too. She has also found a completely new aspect of the bonding between humans and dogs. I can tell she is happier than I’ve ever seen her. Last night when I was posting and started crying, she had to make it “worse”. She turned around and looked me in the eye, and saw I was crying. She stood up and walked onto my chest, then “kissed” one of my tears. That did it for me! I was a goner lol. I’ve only had one other dog do that, and it was my toy poodle 25 years ago. Stella is a poo/Pom mix. I’m tearing up now again (I’m such a lush and a complete mess hahaha!). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I too am so happy for you. Such a turn around.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you Skylar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's amazing how dogs adapt. And your patience has paid off. She feels secure and happy in your household and with you. Just awesome! I'm very happy for you. :angel:


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you PB... it’s awesome when something like this goes far beyond your wildest dreams!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a happy report. Your patience and instincts paid sweet dividends.


----------

